
MEGA source code - macco
https://github.com/meganz
======
ramshorns
This appears to not actually be open source or free software. The MEGA Limited
Code Review License [0] gives some permissions but stops short of allowing use
for any purpose, modification, sharing, and redistribution of modified
versions.

[0]
[https://github.com/meganz/MEGAsync/blob/master/LICENCE.md](https://github.com/meganz/MEGAsync/blob/master/LICENCE.md)

~~~
carlosfvp
At least someone can review the code, but is this enough to trust them? I am
talking about the people who really worries about their files on cloud storage
services.

~~~
notyourwork
It is not enough as this does not assert they are executing this code and not
a modified version.

~~~
Roritharr
How would one go about asserting that?

Lately I've spent some time contemplating how to establish trust in cloud
services, this particular nut I haven't been able to crack yet.

~~~
netsharc
Interesting problem, right? Not an expert in the area, but blockchain
implementers say they solve this issue. Afaik then there isn't one trusted
party, but anyone can compile and run the code and be a provider (and be
paid), and a single untrustworthy party won't bother because his chances of
compromising the user's data is small.

------
citrusui
The title of this thread is rather ambiguous; MEGA has published the source
code to their client APIs for quite some time now[0]. Even their iOS, Android,
and Windows Phone apps are open source on GitHub.

[0]: [https://mega.nz/blog_31](https://mega.nz/blog_31)

------
I_am_tiberius
Seems to be related to the announcement from Kim Dotcom saying
Bitcache/Megaupload 2.0 will be open source. Still sad that this is not golden
standard nowadays.

~~~
akjainaj
How exactly is it a good idea for all websites to release their source code?

~~~
I_am_tiberius
My opinion is that websites/provider that handle with the customer's sensitive
data should release the source, at least the client side source. I just want
to be sure that my data is encrypted on the client side and not accessible by
the service provider.

It does not mean everyone should be able to use the code. There are still
licenses associated with the published source which can/should prevent others
to use the code.

~~~
akjainaj
The client side source is downloaded and executed by your browser and you can
inspect it at any time.

~~~
I_am_tiberius
Yes, if you use the website. If you use mobile apps that is more difficult.

